
Is Prolog worth learning in the 21st century? - vlad1m1r
https://dev.to/vladimirwrites/probably-the-language-of-god-44b6
======
mark_l_watson
I almost never use Prolog anymore, but I think it is a language really worth
learning. Lisp languages, Prolog, constraint satisfaction languages,
Smalltalk, etc. may not be mainstream but they will expand your ways of
thinking about solutions to problems.

~~~
MrEldritch
Exactly. In fact, I'd go so far as to say the _less_ people use a language,
the _less_ relevant to modern programming paradigms - the _more_ it is worth
learning.

The way to expand your sense of what's possible is by learning completely
different ways to do things and think about things, and - at least in
computing - the best way to find _truly_ alien visions of what computers might
become is by looking for the ones that _had_ to evolve completely
independently of modern programming paradigms because those modern paradigms
hadn't been invented.

